# comment ranger un fichier dans les podcast ?



## Bennn (4 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous, voilà j'ai un petit problème: en fait je voulais savoir s'il était possible de classer un fichier mp3 dans la section "Podcast" de iTunes manuellement. Par exemple j'ai plein d'épisodes des 2 minutes du peuples de donjon de Naheulbeuk et autres reflets d'acide et je voudrais les mettre sur mon ipod touch mais sans qu'ils ne soient  rangé avec les musiques. J'espère avoir été clair et si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider sa serait sympa


----------



## Gwen (4 Juillet 2008)

Non, ce n'est pas possible.

Les podcasts sont des flus bien particuliers et sont traité comme tel.

Impossible de faire passer de manière simple un fichier audio dans cette catégorie.


----------



## Bennn (4 Juillet 2008)

Merci pour la réponse


----------



## pascalformac (4 Juillet 2008)

je confirme
ce ne sont pas des fichiers " persos" (comme ceux des  ajouts dans musique) mais des podcasts itunes qui restent dans leur section( et bien sûr dans des playlists si on veut

Par contre il y a possibilité ( avec de la "bidouillerie") de modifier un podcast pour en faire un fichier "hors" podcast 

c'est traité sur le web ( surtout en anglais) et j'ai de vagues souvenirs de fils là dessus sur mageneration-igeneration


----------



## lolau (8 Août 2008)

Pour transformer des fichiers mp3 en podcast (en dehors de GarageBand) il y a  Typecast:
http://www.red-sweater.com/typecast/


pascalformac a dit:


> Par contre il y a possibilité ( avec de la "bidouillerie") de modifier un podcast pour en faire un fichier "hors" podcast
> c'est traité sur le web ( surtout en anglais) et j'ai de vagues souvenirs de fils là dessus sur mageneration-igeneration


Bah justement, par contre, je voudrais bien pouvoir transformer un fichier podcast (mp3) en fichier mp3 "standard". Si quelqu'un à un lien avec un tutoriel efficace...


----------

